# Swallowing bones - throwing up



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

What a horrible experience! Glad the poor guy is feeling better. russell loves the raw pork bones, but I'll definitely be keeping him away from the cooked!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor boy, glad he is feeling better.

I raw feed but am still terrified of bones so the only bones I feed are poultry necks (chicken, turkey or duck). Maybe one day i will brave other bones but i am too scared at the moment.


----------

